# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments > Cutting Edge / Future Treatments >  Buying replicel stock thread

## Maradona

hey guys after long thought me and a friend will put around 600-1000$ in replicel's stock.

I mean I am already putting my life at stake with replicel since in my opinion it's the only solution to my hair loss so why not put 1k of my hard earned money  :Embarrassment: .

Anyways if you are expert please enligthen the people how to buy them or if youre simply interested in the stocks post here.

Has anybody already bought stocks?

Thanks a lot guys.

Edit: guys I apologize if this is not the right place to post this, if it's not feel free to delete it if you are an admin.

----------


## 2020

geez... how are you so sure that Replicel will deliver great results?

----------


## Maradona

> geez... how are you so sure that Replicel will deliver great results?


 I am about 80% sure it will yield some results, i got nothing to lose other than a bald head for the rest of my life anyways.

----------


## Pate

I would do the same except my current account with my broker doesn't allow me to trade international stocks (I'm in Australia).

$600 to $1000 sounds like a good amount too. Any more is starting to get a little risky.

Incidentally I notice that the share price rebounded strongly the last couple of days and is back at $2.50 after its little drop to $1.80. It might be worth waiting for one of these dips before you buy (but don't wait too long because if news comes out about the trial and it's good, you could miss the boat).

Replicel is listed on the OTCBB which is not a normal stock exchange like the NYSE or NASDAQ. It is an exchange for smaller companies that don't qualify for listing on the larger exchanges. I don't know how you go about trading on the OTCBB, maybe someone who trades US stocks can help.

I don't see why we can't have a thread about the stock, since Replicel's stock is intrinsically linked to the success or failure of the treatment. Otherwise we are only going to talk about it on the Replicel thread!

----------


## Maradona

> I would do the same except my current account with my broker doesn't allow me to trade international stocks (I'm in Australia).
> 
> $600 to $1000 sounds like a good amount too. Any more is starting to get a little risky.
> 
> Incidentally I notice that the share price rebounded strongly the last couple of days and is back at $2.50 after its little drop to $1.80. It might be worth waiting for one of these dips before you buy (but don't wait too long because if news comes out about the trial and it's good, you could miss the boat).
> 
> Replicel is listed on the OTCBB which is not a normal stock exchange like the NYSE or NASDAQ. It is an exchange for smaller companies that don't qualify for listing on the larger exchanges. I don't know how you go about trading on the OTCBB, maybe someone who trades US stocks can help.
> 
> I don't see why we can't have a thread about the stock, since Replicel's stock is intrinsically linked to the success or failure of the treatment. Otherwise we are only going to talk about it on the Replicel thread!


 Thanks for that info man, definitely gonna wait these up and downs for some time. How does one go about selling the stocks though? Assuming replicel goes up to 10.25 which is what experts now predict, how do i get my profit? do i have to personally sell it? sell it back to the company? That's the only part that's stopping me now.

Again appreciate your input  :Wink:  .

----------


## Pate

Assuming the company is not bought out, you sell it on the market to another buyer. That's how the stock market works. So you will put in an order to sell your 400 shares (if you spend $1000 at $2.50 a share you will get 400 shares) at $10.25 and somebody who wants to buy them will buy them and you will get a bit over $4000.

I would expect if the stock reaches $10 (which is pretty conservative) they will list on the NYSE or another big stock exchange and then it will be a lot easier to sell your shares. Right now they are trading on OTCBB and there aren't many buyers or sellers (which is probably the main reason the price is jumping around so much) but if they have success they will end up on a bigger exchange and there will be heaps of people buying and selling.

A lot of investors and most institutions won't touch OTCBB stocks because they are so risky. So if/when they list on NYSE then many more people will be interested in trading them.

If you are finding it all a bit complicated you could think about talking to a financial planner or something similar and get some investment advice.

----------


## born

how many threads are you going to make?

----------


## NotBelievingIt

It is unlikely RepliCel will ever exist on a regular exchange.

It is far more likely to be bought out.

If I had to take a reasonable guess, it will be bought out for something like $1 billion which would result in about a 10x return at current prices.

"don't pull such a number out of your ass"

I'm not.

$1B would be a reasonable buyout figure, if not low.  Why?  Lets play some number games:

We'll hold steady at 50M outstanding shares.

Lets also imagine it costs $8000 for treatment.

The first year there are 10,000 who pony it up.  This is probably low, very low  :Smile: 

Thats revenue of $80M.  Lets imagine the operating margin is 20&#37;, that leaves $16M as income available to share holders.  At 50M shares, thats an Earning Per Share of $0.32

Being a biotech growth (ha!) stock, it would be reasonable to expect a Price to Earnings ratio in the range of at least 40 (if not way higher but lets not go crazy)

This would translate to a share price of $12.80.  With 50M shares outstanding, that equates to a market cap of $640M.

Therefore it is not unreasonable that the company jumps to being valued at something like $500M when its announced its all good and will start being available.

Considering a buyout of a biotech growth stock is usually at least double what 'the market' has priced the company at, I would imagine that a buyout of RepliCel would be in the $25/share range, or approximately $1.25B

In other words, equating to approximately 10x return an investment at todays price of $2.50.


Keep in mind I'm making up numbers for cost of treatment, those doing it, the operating margin and PE ratio but in my opinion they are well within reason.

----------


## Maradona

> It is unlikely RepliCel will ever exist on a regular exchange.
> 
> It is far more likely to be bought out.
> 
> If I had to take a reasonable guess, it will be bought out for something like $1 billion which would result in about a 10x return at current prices.
> 
> "don't pull such a number out of your ass"
> 
> I'm not.
> ...


 that's exactly what me and my friend are thinking just hold these stocks till replicel is bought out, then we can just sell it to big pharma or whoever is buying it and get the money for our treatments.

thanks for the confirmation though, we are not experts at stocking at all !!


 :Embarrassment:

----------


## TheLongnHairyProphet

> geez... how are you so sure that Replicel will deliver great results?


 you better hope replicel brings good results. Otherwise you'll never have that hair on your avatar, not even half of it. You will be doomed to a life of painful baldness, you can always embrace it though  :Cool:  .


Or You can always wear a piece.


I think it's a good idea to buy the replicel stocks if you've spare change and do not have the money for the replicel treatment if it ever comes out, especially if replicel is your only hope.

heres an advice, guys we really need to stop speculating and wait for april, get depressed after april whatever the results are. Don't get depressed now : )

Till April 30 guys !

----------


## 534623

> What's the difference?  The amount of money traded was ridiculously small.


 really?
if somebody bought on march 3 about 90000 shares for about ~$2.0 per share and could sell them easily last week or on friday (and he could easily!) for about ~2.7 per share - yup, about $60k gain is a ridiculously small gain for "somebody" who actually expected essentially more than just ~2.7 per share. i agree.

----------


## The Alchemist

> really?
> if somebody bought on march 3 about 90000 shares for about ~$2.0 per share and could sell them easily last week or on friday (and he could easily!) for about ~2.7 per share - yup, about $60k gain is a ridiculously small gain for "somebody" who actually expected essentially more than just ~2.7 per share. i agree.


 Yeah, dude!  60K that's biggggg money.  It was all an orchestrated fraud, for the massive sum of 60K.  You nailed it Sherlock!

----------


## NotBelievingIt

> Yeah, dude!  60K that's biggggg money.  It was all an orchestrated fraud, for the massive sum of 60K.  You nailed it Sherlock!


 lol

some people have no grasp of the sheer amount of money traded hands everyday on the open stock market in stocks, not to mention options and other instruments.  Thats not even talking about the derivatives market that is totally unregulated...

Also, one man isn't going to be able to offload 90k shares in such a thinly traded stock without seriously moving the market - against him.  It would take *days* to do that and he wouldn't get them all out at one price either, he'd get various size lots at various prices.

----------


## Davey Jones

Well, I'm worried that I should have sold at 2.60, but now that it's in the mid-1.00's, I might as well ride thise train all the way to the station. No point in selling now, go big or go home and all that jazz.

----------


## The Alchemist

> Well, I'm worried that I should have sold at 2.60, but now that it's in the mid-1.00's, I might as well ride thise train all the way to the station. No point in selling now, go big or go home and all that jazz.


 When you invest in very thinly traded stocks you've got to be prepared for a bumpy ride.  So few shares are exchanged per day that even a small handful of investors selling can put massive downward pressure on the stock price.  It can swing back the other way just as easily.  

Not trying to sway you one way or other.  But, if you invested in them because you believe in their team and the science, then there is no reason to get out.  The fundamentals are the same as they were a week ago.  The trial data will be the make or break.  Not some loud mouth talk show host who made some ill advised comments in a news letter.

----------


## gmonasco

> When you invest in very thinly traded stocks you've got to be prepared for a bumpy ride.


 Indeed.  Ninety minutes ago Replicel stock plunged to around $1.50 per share, and now it's back up to $2.00 (about where it started the day).

----------

